# Windows-Start dauert 2 Minuten



## tommy1976 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
meine Frage bezieht sich auf Windows XP. der Start dauert hier knapp 2 Minuten. Es komtm der Eröffnungbildschirm mit dem "wandernden Balken" und der Balken wandert und wandert, ohne dass irgend etwas passiert. Erst nach etwa 60 Sekunden geht der Start weiter.
Wie kann ich den Start beschleunigen?
Viele Grüße,
tommy1976


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Juni 2007)

Hi

Evtl. bringt ja mal Aufräumen etwas. Defragmentierung (aber nicht mit der Windows Defragmentierung sondern O&O Defrag für die "normale" Defragmentierung und PageDefrag für das PageFile) könnte auch etwas bringen.


----------



## tommy1976 (8. Juni 2007)

Danke für den Tipp,
aber ich habe Windows XP neu aufgespielt und vorher die Festplatte formatiert.
Also kanns am Defragmentieren nicht liegen.
tommy1976


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Juni 2007)

Du kannst versuchen Windowsdienste, die du nicht brauchst und die beim Start ausgeführt werden abzuschalten. wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging das über Start -> Ausführen -> services
Du erreichst das Menü auch über die Systemsteuerung wo du unter dem Punkt Verwaltung einen Punkt Dienst oder so ähnlich hast.


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub aber nicht, dass das was bringt, da die Dienste an der Stelle noch nicht ausgeführt werden, auch die nicht, bei denen der Starttyp auf Automatisch steht.

Vielleicht ist hier ja was für dich dabei, was dir weiterhilft:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/480143-xp-start-dauert-sehr-lang/


----------



## rotzlöffeli (9. Juni 2007)

tommy1976 hat gesagt.:


> mit dem "wandernden Balken" und der Balken wandert und wandert


Scheint, als würden da bei jedem Bootvorgang die Festplatten geprüft...sowas dauert halt.
Wie du das ändern kannst: http://www.testticker.de/tipps/article20050524062.aspx


----------



## soyo (9. Juni 2007)

Wie siehts es denn im Abgesicherten Modus aus?

Booten dauert bei mir ~ 15 Sekunden. Oft sind lange Bootzeiten ein Anzeichen für Hardwarefehler. Prüfe bitte mal deine Festplatte und den Arbeitsspeicher, bevor eine größe Havarie eintritt.

Und bevor wir lange Fehlersuche machen, mit was für einen System (Hardwarekomponenten) arbeitest du denn? 

Gruß soyo


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Juni 2007)

Mh. ide Festplattenprüfung sollte nicht so lange dauern. selbst meine 400GB sind relativ flott geprüft. du solltest wie oben schon vorgeschlagen den abgesicherten Modus einmal testen.


----------



## stain (9. Juni 2007)

Wie schnell war dein PC denn vor dem Formatieren im Hochfahren?

Du könntest vielleicht mla versuchen deinen Autstart ein wenig auszumisten.
Dazu gibst du ins Ausführen-Fenster msconfig ein und bestätigst mit Enter. Dann klickst du auf Systemstart und entfernst alle Programme, die nicht mitstarten sollen.
Am besten machst du das regelmäßig.

Welche Programme starten denn so alle beim Hochfahren?


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Juni 2007)

Der Autostart hat damit rein garnichts zu tuhen. Der kommt erst wirklich ins Spiel wenn Windows bereits gebootet hat.
Auserdem sagte er doch dass es eine blanke Neuinstallation von Windows war.

Hast du bereits Treiber installiert ?
Oder war das Bootproblem schon vor der Treiberinstallation ?

Auserdem wäre interessant an welchem Controller die Platte mit der Bootpartition hängt, und was mit an diesem Controller drann hängt.

Edit:Öffne mal deine boot.ini wo sich folgende Zeile finden sollte


> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect


Oder so ähnlich, kommt natürlich immer drauf an wohin Windows installiert wurde.

mach aus dem /fastdetect ein /fastdetect/bootlog

Datei Speichern, und neustarten
Danach mal die ntbtlog.txt studieren.


----------

